# Fatty Failed - Stilly tasty though!



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 9, 2009)

I decided that I better cook up the sausage I had and what better way to do it than doing a fatty?!

So i got out 2 chubs of Italian sausage, pepperoni, shredded cheese (sharp cheddar), fresh minced garlic and some onion for kicks.

I wrapped them in a bacon weave and this is where things went wrong.  The bacon was just too thin even though it was 'thick' sliced.  Plus I had it out of the fridge too long before I needed it.

Either way, it did roll up well.  The wrapping part...not so much.

Put it in the smoker and that's where things started to go wrong.

I discovered that when cleaning out the smoker the other day, I should not have put the water pan on top of the trash can.  It was forgotten so I'm out a water pan.  No biggie I thought...I'll just use some foil and throw a drip pan underneath.

In all the excitement, I forgot about the drip pan.  About 2 hours in my thermometer that tells me the temp of the smoker was going off saying that it was too high.  No big deal...I'll just open the door and...holy fire batman!  I didn't get a picture, but dripping grease on top of the firebox bad...

Here are some pics of the stuff in the smoker.  I'm happy to say that all was salvaged, I'm not in the hospital and the fire department didn't have to make a run to the house!

TBS is rolling (went from TBS to thick white smoke though...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






)







The fatties







That's all I got, but being one to laugh at myself, I had to share.  Hopefully someone learns not to let that drip pan go (or even better - don't throw out the water pan!)


----------



## ronp (Jun 9, 2009)

Well **** happens sometimes doesn't it. I was helping another member here getting his new MES going and told him to foil his water pan and drip pan for easy cleaning, the next time I talked to him he was sooo pissed because in his excitement of getting the smoke started he forgot and spent many hours cleaning up the mess the next day. He must have told me 4 times that he would never forget that again.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





We all do it, learn by mistakes hopefully.


----------



## pignit (Jun 9, 2009)

Daddy almost burnt down the house smokin a fatty...... !


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 9, 2009)

We've all messed up at one time or another.  Some of us more than others. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  The important thing is you learn something from it.  

Oh, and glad the fatty was good anyhow.


----------



## benjaminr (Jun 9, 2009)

When smoking that is the #1 thing to remember. "Low and slow" Not only have I found does this apply to what ever your cooking but toward your attitude.

I have often found myself in a rush running around and forget something. But I have to keep reminding myself its an art, not the grill lol.

Once you get properly in the mindset of taking extra time to plan, prep, and smoke it becomes so much easier.

But good try and a noble effort!

Relax, have a brew and sit out in the yard or enjoy something while you smoke, thats the only way to have fun with it.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 9, 2009)

The real lesson learned is taking time to make sure you get all your prep work done...not only with the smoker, but with the ingredients.  I think if I would have had the ingredients all out and lined up I would have been in a better position to slow down and wouldn't have dorked that stuff up.  Oh well...I brought in the stuff to work today anyhow...I know it will get eaten no matter what!


----------



## scmelik (Jun 9, 2009)

speak for yourself Dawn


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 9, 2009)

Now that's funny!


----------



## coyote-1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Gotta say, I hear about this sort of accident that could have turned out much much worse and I'm thankful I chose the gear I have. I know nothing's risk-free, but if I forget the drip pan in my offset I just have to clean the bottom of the smoke chamber - I don't end up with a possible fire emergency.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 9, 2009)

I hear ya coyote.  

One doesn't always get to choose their rig though.  This one was a father's day gift so until it is completely unusable, I'll keep it.  That doesn't mean I won't add to the arsenal, but it's all I got for now and barring my own screw-ups (that hopefully some even greener folks out there will learn from) it has worked like a champ from day one, no mods...


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jun 9, 2009)

I think I worry more now about the Q-view I am going to take during the smoke.  A few back, I got in such a hurry, I grabbed the wife's $800 Nikon and dropped it on the ceramic tile.  Smashhh...$300.00 to fix.  I am now banned from that camera....


----------



## que-ball (Jun 9, 2009)

That right there is funny too, Cajunsmoke13!


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh damn!  Makes the small fire in the smoker that I had look pretty minuscule!


----------

